

Ask HN: Good Ruby IDE? - instakill

What's a good, free IDE for Ruby (OSX)?<p>I'm thinking of downloading Aptana but a lot of reviews are saying its rubbish. Rubymine is only a trial so that's out.
======
swombat
Most rubyists use a text editor like TextMate, Vim or Emacs, rather than an
IDE. The general opinion is that the heavy weight of an IDE on your computer's
memory and performance isn't worth it in Ruby's case.

~~~
instakill
I was wondering if this was a good option. Thanks. I have TextWrangler which
will work great for this.

------
dgroves
#+OPTIONS: toc:nil num:nil ^:nil #+TITLE: Ruby on Emacs

* GNU Emacs Emacs is a highly extensible, full-featured text editor. Emacs has been in development since the 1970's and continues today.
    
    
      - [[http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/RubyOnRails][EmacsWiki on Ruby on Rails]]
      - [[http://github.com/technomancy/emacs-starter-kit/tree/master][Technomancy's Emacs Rails Starter Kit]]
      - [[http://peepcode.com/products/meet-emacs][Peepcode Emacs Episode]]
    

\--

~~~
dgroves
oh, I forgot to add Rinari if you want a rails-mode:

    
    
      - [[http://rinari.rubyforge.org/][Rinari]]

------
GrandMasterBirt
RubyMine (Idea) Aptana 3 (Aptana)

RubyMine costs money. The reason my team uses it is for the refactoring tools
and autocompletion capabilities. Though they do fight with it more often than
not. According to them the refactoring tools makes it worth it.

I like Aptana 3. The problem is that the current version is not that
incredible (a few quite annoying bugs), however I am waiting for good
refactoring support.

